# New chicks tomorrow!!



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Can't even handle myself I'm so excited. And I'm not one to get excited very easily. I'm waiting on seven Swedish Flower Hens to hatch tonight, and tomorrow I am getting 3 x week old lavender and porcelain Silkies, and 2 x four week old splash Isbars. I told my husband back in October there would be no more chicks or eggs hatching over winter. I couldn't stop myself.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Lol I told my husband I only wanted about 8 hens no Roos... Now have 21 total. Only one too though. How did the hatch go? Pics please.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes our poor husbands lol. I bought nine chicks at tractor supply in March and now I think I have around ninety assorted hens and roosters.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow you really do have an addiction!!! Lol


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

Sounds like some awesome choices on the breeds and colors


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I posted the pics in a different thread but I'll post them here too:


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Saw those pics elsewhere but I adore them!!! I so want silkies!!! Want t buy a mating pair From BradSelig in the spring. I'm hoping he has a pair by then to sell to me. In th mean time I'm looking into purchasing two adult white Silkies from another person in the "other" forum.


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

We got 5 babies today but the silkies weren't ready!  


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

Awe!!! BABIES!!! Congrats! Pics please! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Omg your silkies are so cute

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

I love silkies!!


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have 18 Silkie eggs in the bator hatching approximately the 24th. Candled them a couple days ago and was amazed! I could see so movement in them, it's the first time I've ever witnessed that. At any rate don't have room for 18 more birds so will be selling some babies! 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I only have 1 silkie hen, I want some more so badly. Lol! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Aww more pics. It's like puppies. So cute when they aren't yours.


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

My new Silkies! Will have lots of eggs in the bator with these two as parents.

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

So cute! 


Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

